#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-05-23
<urbananjar> här var det tomt så det ekar
<urbananjar> Christoffer???
<urbananjar> här händer inte ett skit
<HakanS> Jo lite ;)
<HakanS> Urban: Är du här
#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-05-25
<peetra> Lämg sedan jag hade tid att delta i något möte.
<bittin`> samma här
<HakanS> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed May 25 18:30:54 2011 UTC.  The chair is HakanS. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<HakanS> Hej och välkomna till loco-möte nummer 11.
<HakanS> Innan vi drar igång mötet ber jag alla som ännu inte gjort det, att läsa mötesreglerna
<HakanS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/Riktlinjer
<HakanS> #topic Vilka är här för att närvara vid mötet?
<meetingology> TOPIC: Vilka är här för att närvara vid mötet?
<HakanS> Ange gärna ert launchpad-id
<Christoffer> christoffer-holmstedt
<HakanS> HakanS
<peetra> Peetra
<urbananjar> o/
<gusnan> Gusnan
<Khazrak> khazrak
<forslan> forslan
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 1. Val av mötesordförande.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Punkt 1. Val av mötesordförande.
<HakanS> Var vänliga att lämna förslag.
<Christoffer> Sittande, HakanS
<urbananjar> nog med förslag
<HakanS> Inga mer förslag?
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<gusnan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from gusnan
<urbananjar> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from urbananjar
<HakanS> +0
<Khazrak> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Khazrak
<peetra> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from peetra
<HakanS> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from HakanS
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> Vi rusar på.
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 2. Val av protokollförare.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Punkt 2. Val av protokollförare.
<peetra> urbananjar
<HakanS> Var vänliga att lämna förslag.
<HakanS> Inga mer förslag?
<Christoffer> inga
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi välja urbananjar till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja urbananjar till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<gusnan> +1
<peetra> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from gusnan
<bittin`> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from peetra
<meetingology> +1 received from bittin`
<urbananjar> +0
<Khazrak> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Khazrak
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja urbananjar till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Votes for:6 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<urbananjar> loggas mötet?
<HakanS> urbananjar: Ja
<urbananjar> ok
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 3. Godkännande av protokoll från senaste mötet
<meetingology> TOPIC: Punkt 3. Godkännande av protokoll från senaste mötet
<HakanS> Protokollet finns på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te10/protokoll
<bittin`> +1
<HakanS> Någon som inte läst det?
<Christoffer> Tidpunkt för mötet står inte mne är inte så viktigt för framtiden
<Christoffer> *nästa möte
<Christoffer> annars är protokollet rätt
<HakanS> Vi bestämde ingen tid.
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<gusnan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from gusnan
<bittin`> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from bittin`
<Khazrak> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Khazrak
<forslan> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from forslan
<peetra> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from peetra
<urbananjar> #ubuntu-se-mote +1
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Votes for:6 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 4. Diskussion och beslut om LoCots organisation.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Punkt 4. Diskussion och beslut om LoCots organisation.
<HakanS> Förra mötet fick en arbetsgrupp i uppdrag att ta fram ett förslag till organisation för det svenska LoCot.
<HakanS> Förslaget har funnits att läsa här: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te11?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Organisation_Ubuntu_Sverige_4.01.pdf sedan i förrgår.
<HakanS> Vi var inte helt eniga inom gruppen men har ändå enats om att bara lägga fram ett enda förslag.
<HakanS> Om alla har tillgång till presentationen så tänkte jag att vi går igenom det bild för bild.
<HakanS> Vid frågor ber jag er begära ordet med ett utropstecken. !
<HakanS> Det är Urban som gjort presentationen. Vill du hålla i genomgången?
<urbananjar> OK!
<urbananjar> Bild 2 Vi börjar med att slå fast vad Ubuntu Sverige finns till för, så att vi har en gemensam grund att stå på.
<urbananjar> Bild 3 Det här är exempel på vad vi gör eller tidigare har gjort. Vi har säkert glömt något.
<peetra> !
<urbananjar> Bild 4 Så till förslaget. Här är kanske inte så mycket nytt, mer en kortfattad förklaring med vad skillnaden är mellan projekt och grupper, vi återkommer till båda
<HakanS> Peetra har ordet.
<peetra> Bild 2, ska vi inte finnas till för att hålla kontakten med Canonical också?
<urbananjar> !
<HakanS> urban har ordet.
<urbananjar> Peetra har givetvis rätt, och för att ge något tillbaka till den globala Ubuntucommunityn, men ibland får man förenkla och renodla lite, tycker jag
<HakanS> Nöjd Peetra?
<peetra> mjoe, jovarss. Det e bra.
<urbananjar> Ska jag fortsätta?
<HakanS> Urban: Fortsätt, och upprepa bild 4.
<urbananjar> Bild 4 Så till förslaget. Här är kanske inte så mycket nytt, mer en kortfattad förklaring med vad skillnaden är mellan projekt och grupper, vi återkommer till båda
<urbananjar> Bild 5 Grupperna har alltså hand om uppgifter som ständigt måste skötas, som att moderera forumet och att uppdatera mjukvaran i servern. Ni kommer att se att vi har möblerat om ganska rejält. Grupperna styr, som ni ser sig själva.
<urbananjar> Bild 6 och 7 Många uppgifter kommer att kräva kompetens från flera grupper och då gäller det att samarbetet mellan grupperna är smidigt. Det kommer dock att behövas någon instans som kan lösa problem coh se till att det flyter
<urbananjar> Bild 8 Vi kallar den instansen "ledningsgrupp". Jag vet att det låter byråkratiskt men vi har inte kommit på något bättre namn. Det ska i alla fall inte fungera byråkratiskt. Vi tror att ett kollektivt ledarskap är en god medelväg mellan "envälde" och "oändliga debatter".
<urbananjar> Bild 9 Vi har ju haft en tendens till "Mycket snack och lite verkstad". Många tjusiga planer har det varit, men få har realiserats. Nu fokuserar vi på att få saker gjorda, lite i taget, men tydligt framåt. Det finns en massa teori bakom, ni kan få länkar sen, men huvudsaken är att hjulen börjar snurra. Det hela börjar med en osorterad "önskelista", som vi kallar "backlog".
<urbananjar> Bild 10 Vi sorterar den i viktighetsordning och delar kanske upp stora tuggor i smådelar
<urbananjar> Bild 11 IRC-mötet får en ny viktig roll, nämligen att ha sista ordet när det gäller nästa månads uppgifter
<HakanS> !
<HakanS> Jag har ordet.
<HakanS> Bild 11. Med möten menar vi medlemsmötena. Inte ledningsgruppens möten.
<HakanS> Klar.
<HakanS> Fortsätt Urban
<urbananjar> ok
<urbananjar> Bild 12 Jag sa att vi stuvar om rejält i gruppstrukturen för att samla likartad kompetens i de olika grupperna, men också för att fördela makt och ansvar. Givetvis är det inte hugget i sten utan får justeras efter hand.
<urbananjar> Bild 13 Översättning är lätt att glömma bort, för det bara fungerar. Här håller vi högsta världsklass och man ändrar inte i ett vinnande lag.
<urbananjar> Bild 14 Support ansvarar för support och handledningar i olika former, men rymmer också moderering. Givetvis är det inte bara de som svarar på supportfrågor.
<urbananjar> Bild 15 Webbplatsgruppen ansvarar för att vår viktigaste gemensamma kommunikationskanal med omvärlden och blivande ubuntister håller en hög klass. Personligen tror jag att de kommer att behöva mycket hjälp ett tag framöver.
<urbananjar> Bild 16 Teknikgruppen innefattar alla admins, men här vill vi också ha duktiga programmerare och inte minst folk som hjälper oss igång med mer systematiskt arbete med buggrapportering och buggjakt.
<urbananjar> Bild 17 och 18 Lite mer om hur vi ser på vad ett projekt är och deras roll i Ubuntu Sverige
<urbananjar> Bild 19 Det vi drar igång nu kommer att vara jobbigt. Vi får lära nytt, pröva nya roller och ha kontakt med nya människor (eller gamla vänner i nya "kläder". Vi ska ha kul och känna att vi uträttar någonting nyttigt.
<urbananjar> Bild 20 Det här kan kanske ses som en betaversion. Allt kommer inte att att funka 100%, men utan att testa vet vi inte var buggarna finns. Låt oss installera, starta om och rapportera buggarna. Vi hittar dem inte med mer snack och "utredningar". Jag yrkar bifall till förslaget
<urbananjar> sudo do-release-upgrade
<urbananjar> klar
<HakanS> Tack Urban.
<HakanS> SÃ¥.
<HakanS> Frågor?
<HakanS> Eller synpunkter.
<leogg> !
<HakanS> leogg har ordet.
<leogg> Ang. peetras fråga: hålla kontakten med Canonical är en uppgift, inte en målsättning för Ubuntu Sverige
<leogg> klar :)
<peetra> !
<HakanS> peetra har ordet.
<peetra> Målsättningen är väl fortfarande att bli LoCo nån dag? Så jag tycker att det är viktigt att vi kommer ihåg det. :) KLAR.
<HakanS> !
<HakanS> Jag talar. ;)
<HakanS> Vi är ett LoCo. Dock inget erkänt/beprövat sådant.
<peetra> !
<HakanS> Det är inget självändamål att bli erkända. Vi ska bli erkända av LoCo Council för att vi gör något för Ubuntu och för den totala gemenskapen.
<HakanS> Klar.
<HakanS> peetra har ordet.
<peetra> Inget självändamål i sig, men det känns bättre om man är en del av något världsomfattande och inte en random nördgrupp tror jag, så vi ska väl sträva till att försöka bidra så att vi får vara erkänt LoCo?
<urbananjar> !
<peetra> KLAR
<HakanS> urbananjar har ordet.
<urbananjar> Jag skulle kunna tänka mig att lägga till "och att ge någonting tillbaka till den globala Ubuntu-gemenskapen" till bild 2 kontaketn med Canonical och att bli LoCo är viktigt men underordnat detta.
<urbananjar> klar
<HakanS> Fler frågor eller synpunkter.
<HakanS> (det var en fråga. Missade frågetecknet)
<Christoffer> ingen fråga från mitt håll
<HakanS> Då ställer jag frågan.
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi anta denna organisationsmodell och jobba efter detta hädanefter?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi anta denna organisationsmodell och jobba efter detta hädanefter?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<Khazrak> +1
<urbananjar> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Khazrak
<meetingology> +1 received from urbananjar
<gusnan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from gusnan
<Christoffer> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from Christoffer
<peetra> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from peetra
<forslan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from forslan
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi anta denna organisationsmodell och jobba efter detta hädanefter?
<meetingology> Votes for:6 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<bittin`> +0
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 5. Avrapportering från projektgrupperna.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Punkt 5. Avrapportering från projektgrupperna.
<HakanS> !
<Christoffer> !
<HakanS> När det gäller projekt "Webbplatsens design" så har vi varit i kontakt med det danska locot och fått filerna till deras phpBB-stil.
<HakanS> Sedan tidigare har vi ett Drupal-tema som bygger på det nya ubuntu.com-utseendet.
<HakanS> Vi får se om vi hinner få klart det nya utseendet på vår webbplats innan semestern.
<HakanS> Klar.
<HakanS> Christoffer har ordet.
<Christoffer> Sedan föregående möte har jag redigerad klart och lyckats ladda upp filmen som handlar om hur man signerar Ubuntu uppförandekod
<Christoffer> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=436212#p436212
<Christoffer> klar
<HakanS> Jag tror inte att vi har några fler projekt representerade här på mötet.
<Christoffer> !
<HakanS> Christoffer har ordet.
<Christoffer> Nej det tror inte jag heller, men glömde bort att nämna att nästa filmprojekt kommer handla om någon IRC-klient och hur våra möten går till. Målet är att få fler till våra månadsmöten.
<Christoffer> Har ni andra några idéer på vad som behövs så är det bara att säga till(eller spela in själva).
<Christoffer> slut
<urbananjar> !
<HakanS> urbananjar har ordet.
<urbananjar> Christoffer, det där med IRC-filmen låter behövligt. Skulle också vilja se en snygg och "oteknisk" film om Ubuntu för vardagsbruk på portalens framsida
<urbananjar> .
<HakanS> urbananjar: Klar?
<urbananjar> jajamensan, satte ju punkt!
<HakanS> :)
<HakanS> Ha, ha.
<HakanS> #topic Tidpunkt för nästa möte.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Tidpunkt för nästa möte.
<HakanS> Förslag: Onsdagen den 22:e juni 20:30 - 21:30
<HakanS> Eller blir det för nära midsommar?
<Christoffer> Jag tycker det verkar som ett bra datum för att sedan ta sommaruppehåll 2 månader
<bittin`> kör hellre 6:e Juli
<Christoffer> när alla är lediga i juli och augusti
<bittin`> eller 15:e Juni
<bittin`> men det är bara jag
<peetra> pro 15 juni och 22 juni
<bittin`> iofs är jag inte så aktiv
<bittin`> så strunt i mig :p
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi ta nästa möte onsdagen den 22:e juni 20:30 - 21:30.
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi ta nästa möte onsdagen den 22:e juni 20:30 - 21:30.
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<gusnan> +0
<urbananjar> +1
<gusnan> 0
<meetingology> +1 received from urbananjar
<meetingology> 0 received from gusnan
<peetra> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from peetra
<Christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<forslan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from forslan
<bittin`> +0
<bittin`> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from bittin`
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi ta nästa möte onsdagen den 22:e juni 20:30 - 21:30.
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:2
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> Då tackar jag er alla för att ni ville vara med på mötet.
<urbananjar> Tack!
<gusnan> Tack själva!
<Christoffer> Bra och snabbt genomfört idag
<Christoffer> så här ska det gå till
<HakanS> Nu kavlar vi upp skjortärmarna och får fart på den nya organisationen.
<Christoffer> #endmeeting
<HakanS> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed May 25 19:36:10 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-se-mote/2011/ubuntu-se-mote.2011-05-25-18.30.moin.txt
<Christoffer> Vart tycker ni Skärmsnspelningar passar under?
<HakanS> Urban: Där har du loggen.
<Christoffer> ska jag lägga upp det som projekt på projektsidan tillsvidare?
<peetra> Ja, det är ju massa små projekt, om man tänker att alla inspelningar är egna, som stöder allt annat.
<HakanS> Christoffer: Ja, lägg upp det på projektsidan
<Christoffer> I bakhuvudet cirklar en tanke om att skapa en playlist på cirka 10st 10minuters filmer med grunderna som behövs samt spela in en ny omgång vid varje ny ubuntu release.
<urbananjar> Då borde jag kunna författa nåt!
<Christoffer> just för att visa utåt att det hela tiden ät det är uppdaterat och fräscht innehåll
<urbananjar> Kanske en metafilm om hur man gör filmer också, men det är kanske överkurs
<HakanS> För de som inte redan visste om det kan jag tala om att leogg, som var med på mötet idag, sitter med i LoCo Council.
<urbananjar> Där sa du nåt "hela tiden ät det är uppdaterat och fräscht innehåll"
<Christoffer> jo, har funderat på det men tror det får vänta lite på sig tills jag är varm i kläderna och testat lite olika varianter
<peetra> Hakan, kan du skicka mig kopia på drupaltemat du anpassat å databasen på din test, så ser jag hur det blir att peta in forumstilmallen i den?
<Christoffer> *angående skärminspelning om skärminspelning
<HakanS> peetra: Du får dem i helgen.
<peetra> Vad bra, får peta på Pontus, så han skickar mig forumstilmallen också! :P
<leogg> HakanS, :)
<urbananjar> Får nog dra nu. Skittrött och dessutom är det konkurrens om vårt kombinerade gästrum/datorrum. Tack och godnatt!
<HakanS> Godnatt Urban.
<HakanS> leogg: När tror du att det kan bli dags att ansöka igen? Om vi nu får igång den verksamhet som presentationen visar.
<HakanS> Om ett år?
<leogg> HakanS, nä... ni behöver inte vänta så mycket... jag tror ni kan ansöka igen när ni känner att allt går smidigare på LoCot
<peetra> Just nu är de flesta sams iallafall. ^^
<leogg> HakanS, BTW, ni har gjort ett väldigt bra jobb här! hoppas de blir en ny och fräsch start för ubuntu-se
<HakanS> leogg: Tack. Det hoppas jag med. Men det är inte lätt att ändra inriktning på en verksamhet som till 50% har fokuserat på support i forumet och till 50% på allmän social forumsamvaro.
<peetra> Forumet anses av många vara det enda mötesstället på nätet....
<leogg> HakanS, Tycker iaf att ni är på rätt väg och planerna kan ju alltid ändras om det inte funkar.
<Christoffer> Någon här som har koll på SSH nyckeln som skickas in till Launchpad om kommentaren i slutet bör vara emailadress som github eller om det inte spelar någon roll?
<peetra> Vilken nyckel?
<Christoffer> Om man ska använda Bazaar...ladda upp kod till launchpad...så måste man registrera en SSH nyckel
<leogg> peetra, jag tycker ni borde lägga mer vikt på IRL aktiviteter... social samvaro in "real life" är viktigt för gruppen
<peetra> leogg: Jag bor i Svenskfinland, då har det personligen kännts sekundärt, jag kan inte delta i svenskspråkiga IRL-grejs, om jag inte ordnar nåt själv för svenska Österbotten förstås. ;)
<Christoffer> peetra vi är väl närmast varandra ...är ju bara att åka via Happaranda och ytterliggare 12 mil till Luleå
<peetra> Christoffer: Vi får puffa för den dära bron! :P
<leogg> peetra, det är ju ändå kul att ha andra icke-nörd aktiviteter inom gruppen... och det spelar faktiskt ingen roll om det är bara två eller tre personer som kommer
<leogg> peetra, På vårat LoCo så går vi till någon pub och dricker öl en eller två gånger i månaden :)
<leogg> fun times! :)
<peetra> Jo just det, det behövs inte så mycket speciellt egentligen.
<leogg> Ha det så bra! See you around kids! :D
<peetra> _o/
<amelia> jaha, jag missade mötet... vad kom ni fram till?
<peetra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te11?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Organisation_Ubuntu_Sverige_4.01.pdf
<peetra> Å så ska vi göra om webbplatsen igen.
<amelia> ok
<amelia> då får vi väl se hur den nya organisationen påverkar IRC-kanalen då..
<peetra> Skulle ju vara bra om IRC-folk å forum-folk kommunicerade lite mera förstås, har ni kontakt med Håkan å Pontus?
<amelia> inte alls i princip
<amelia> irc-kanalen är mer eller mindre fristående känns det som.
<peetra> Ja, det är den nog.
<amelia> vi heter ubuntu-se och en del folk finns på båda ställen, men annars så har vi egna riktlinjer för hur det ska fundera och det fungerar ju faktiskt ganska bra där nuförtiden.
<amelia> s/fundera/fungera/
<peetra> Struktureringen med skillnad på support å annat tjafs verkar vara nerlugnande, tror jag.
<peetra> I forumet alltså.
<amelia> ah
<amelia> vi är rätt toleranta i irc-kanalen så länge folk följer vad som är ok enligt freenode
<amelia> d.v.s. inga personangrepp, ingen mobbing, inga stöttande ämnen (typ sex, narkotika, våld, rasism...o.s.v.)
<amelia> vår svårighet är att det inte går att "moderera" i efterhand, man måste vara där och ta folk med fingrarna i syltburken. vi kan inte bana någon 5 timmar efteråt. det blir så fel då.
<peetra> Dist-grälen har iallafall blåst över för tillfället, det blir alltid personangrepp av dem.
<peetra> Ja, det är beundransvärt med fungerande IRC-kanal!
<amelia> hehe, där har vi kört approchen att alla distar är ok. men man får inte övertala någon att byta.
<amelia> och sen att alla distar är bra på sitt sätt så är det bra med det lixom.
<amelia> det är ju faktiskt inte så ovanligt att samma person använder mer än en distribution.
<peetra> Nej, det är inte ovanligt alls.
<peetra> MÃ¥ste kila, barnet vaknade!
<amelia> ah. lugnt. jag ska leta upp min telefon och ringa min kära mor. vi hörs!
<peetra> Bye! :)
<bittin`> jag kör faktiskt bara Lubuntu hemma av Ubuntu sakerna
<bittin`> men tror jag partar här nu
<bittin`> hejs
#ubuntu-se-mote 2012-05-24
<christoffer> Hallå einand och Barre
<christoffer> Allting bra?
<HakanS> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu May 24 18:30:15 2012 UTC.  The chair is HakanS. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<HakanS> Hej och välkomna till loco-möte nummer 20.
<christoffer> Hej
<HakanS> #topic Vilka är här för att närvara vid mötet?
<HakanS> HakanS o/
<christoffer> christoffer-holmstedt
<itmannen> Luncjpad. Toni Appelqvist
<HakanS> johanre: Är du med som mötesdeltagare?
<johanre> ja
<HakanS> Jag saknar några som sagt att de ska vara med.
<itmannen> Jag också
<HakanS> Men vi går vidare så länge.
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 1. Val av mötesordförande.
<HakanS> Förslag?
<itmannen> Sittande
<johanre> itmannen: +1
<christoffer> +1
<itmannen> +1
<HakanS> Fler förslag?
<itmannen> Nog med förslag
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<itmannen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen
<christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from christoffer
<johanre> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from johanre
<HakanS> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from HakanS
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 2. Val av protokollförare.
<HakanS> Förslag?
<christoffer> Jag
<johanre> +1
<HakanS> Fler förslag?
<itmannen> Nog mede förslag
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi välja christoffer till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja christoffer till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<johanre> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from johanre
<itmannen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<christoffer> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from christoffer
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja christoffer till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 3. Godkännande av protokoll från senaste mötet
<HakanS> Protokollet finns på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te19/protokoll
<christoffer> inga kommentarer på det protokollet...
<itmannen> inget att tillägga
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from christoffer
<itmannen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<johanre> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from johanre
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 4. Avrapportering från projektgrupperna.
<HakanS> Christoffer?
<christoffer> Inget nytt med videoguider. Vi tänkte sätta oss ner i juni någon gång och göra ett kit för 12.04
<christoffer> slut
<HakanS> Jag har inte heller något att rapportera.
<HakanS> Jag har försökt få en rapport från releasepartyt i Stenungsund. Men har inte fått något svar än.
<itmannen> !
<HakanS> itmannen: Var så god.
<itmannen> Tack. releaseparty för vad. 12.10 ?
<HakanS> Ja.
<itmannen> Ok
<christoffer> 12.04 förra månaden var det
 * HakanS ursäktar sig. 12.04 så klar.
<HakanS> Då går vi vidare till nästa punkt.
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 5. Avstämning inför TL- och TC-valet.
<HakanS> fd.svensson har lovat att hålla i valet.
<HakanS> Han sa att han skulle komma med på mötet och rapportera hur det ligger till med planeringen.
<HakanS> christoffer: Har du hört något?
<christoffer> nej, det är det senaste...att han skulle vara med
<christoffer> men har väl bara glömt antar jag
<christoffer> målsättningen är ju att komma igång någon gång nästa vecka
<christoffer> så att allt kan vara klart innan sommarledigheterna
<itmannen> !
<HakanS> itmannen: Var så god.
<itmannen> Tack. Om intresset är så litet att man inte närvara när det ska avhandlas så vet jag faktiskt inte om det är rätt person som ska hålla i det. utan att verka elak
<itmannen> Nog
<christoffer> !
<HakanS> christoffer: Ordet är ditt.
<christoffer> Jag håller inte med. Det är lätt att glömma ett av dessa möten när de inte kommer speciellt regelbundet. Något plötsligt kan a dykt upp osv. ...han har ju frågat om moderators rättigheter så han kan komma igång. Har du gett honom det Håkan?
<christoffer> slut
<itmannen> !
<HakanS> itmannen: Var så god.
<HakanS> !
<itmannen> Tack. Hur många möten har vi per månad att glömma ? Slut
<HakanS> fd.svensson har pratat med forumadministratörerna ang. moderator-rättigheter. Forum-admin. har lovat fixa detta.
<itmannen> !
<HakanS> Jag har inga admin.rättigheter i forumet.
<christoffer> ok
<HakanS> Slut.
<HakanS> itmannen: Ordet är ditt.
<christoffer> !
<itmannen> Ok. Men nu är forumadmin med på mötet. Så det lära bara vara att fråga
<HakanS> itmannen: Klar?
<christoffer> jag har inget säga. Drar tillbaka !
<HakanS> christoffer: Var så god.
<christoffer> slut
<itmannen> Sorry. Klar
<HakanS> Jag tycker att vi håller oss till den planen vi har haft angående valet. Om inte valförättaren drar igång det innan månadsskiftet så sitter jag och christoffer kvar på våra poster fram till november.
<christoffer> !
<HakanS> christoffer: Var så god.
<johanre> +1
<christoffer> Så kan vi inte köra över någon som har visat intresse. Det går jag inte med på. Det är bara att försöka få igång valet nu så fort som möjligt oavsett om det blir imorgon eller 10 juni.
<HakanS> !
<christoffer> slut
<itmannen> !
<HakanS> Jag menade om vi inte hör något ifrån honom innan månadsskiftet, eller veckan därefter.
<HakanS> itmannen: Var så god.
<HakanS> !
<itmannen> tack. Självklart ska man inte köra över någon som christoffer påpekar. men om det nu inte händer något. Vad gör vi då
<itmannen> Slut
<HakanS> Ska det vara någon vits att ha valet så behöver det vara avklarat i juni månad. Annars kan vi lika gärna vänta tills höstens val, som drar igång i oktober.
<HakanS> christoffer: ?
<christoffer> Inte så säker om det är det bästa
<christoffer> bättre att få ett val gjort
<itmannen> +1
<christoffer> det som däremot inte går är att ha det i juli/augusti
<christoffer> då det är många bort
<christoffer> a
<christoffer> slut
<itmannen> !
<HakanS> Jo. Men om det nu inte blir klart i juni så är det ju ingen större idé att ha val i september och sedan ett nytt i oktober.
<HakanS> itmannen: Tala på.
<christoffer> !
 * HakanS vill självklart att valet ska bli av så fort som möjligt.
<christoffer> Vi måste få fart på det här nu...tar väldigt lång tid mellan inläggen
<itmannen> Ok. Är det inte bra om HakanS eller christoffer hör med ett fd.sevsson om ett slutgiltigt besked Slut
<HakanS> christoffer: Tala på.
<christoffer> Då är det bättre att skippa det i oktober enligt mig. (om det blir ett efter sommaren).
<christoffer> slut
<HakanS> Ja. Så kan vi också göra.
<itmannen> Kan vi gå till röstning ?
<christoffer> Vad ska vi rösta om?
<HakanS> Ska vi gå vidare i mötet?
<christoffer> mmm
<itmannen> Jo
<HakanS> Vi avvaktar svar från fd.svensson.
<christoffer> HakanS, har du möjlighet att dubbelkolla med fd.svensson?
<HakanS> Ja.
<christoffer> skicka ett mail eller forummeddelande
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> gött
<christoffer> slut på denna punkt :)
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 6. Planering av jobb att utföra till nästa möte.
<HakanS> Valet!
<christoffer> jo..målet är att få det avklarat innan midsommar tycker jag
<HakanS> Japp.
<itmannen> +1
<christoffer> fredagen den 22a juni med andra ord
<itmannen> !
<HakanS> itmannen: Tala på.
<itmannen> Tackar. men om det nu visar sig att fd.svenson backr ur ska kan jag ta på mig detta med viss ledsagan
<christoffer> Jag har inget mer angående planering av jobb inför nästa möte
<HakanS> itmannen: Vi avvaktar och ser.
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 7. Tidpunkt för nästa möte.
<itmannen> Japp
<HakanS> Mitt förslag är veckan efter midsommar.
<christoffer> Jo, det blir bra
<itmannen> Datum ?
<christoffer> 27e eller 28e juni
<christoffer> onsdag eller torsadg
<christoffer> om vi kör på standard dag
<christoffer> men jag skulle nog föredra en helgdag men kanske bara är jag :)
<christoffer> och lite tidigare på dagen
<itmannen> +1
<johanre> Jag är på semester då men låt det inte fallera pga mig.
<christoffer> kanske är bättre att ta mötet under midsommarveckan
<christoffer> och försöka avsluta valet dagen innan mötet
<itmannen> +1
<HakanS> Jag kan inte midsommarveckan.
<christoffer> jaha ok
<christoffer> ta det efter då
<christoffer> torsdagen den 28e juni
<HakanS> Ja.
<HakanS> Samma tid. 20.30
<itmannen> Helt ok
<christoffer> ok
<HakanS> Då så.
<HakanS> Då var mötet slut.
<christoffer> ...#endmeeting?
<HakanS> Jag tackar för deltagandet.
<HakanS> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu May 24 19:29:18 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-se-mote/2012/ubuntu-se-mote.2012-05-24-18.30.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-se-mote/2012/ubuntu-se-mote.2012-05-24-18.30.html
<HakanS> Måste rusa. Ha det så bra.
<johanre> det samma!
<christoffer> Ha det!
